# Catching blocks



## sjkucsd (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi all,

My first post here, after doing Amazon Prime Now for about a few months. I was on and off because I'm a full time college student and I work UberEATS, Postmates etc and have picked up Amazon. I have not worked during the academic quarter but it seems that it's much harder to catch blocks, let alone the availability of the blocks. I was able to catch blocks on regular basis at a particular time(after midnight, 1am, 2pm etc) at the top of the hour. Now it seems there are much less blocks and they're scattered all over the place. Help out a starving student. :'(

Any tips?


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

https://www.google.com/search?q=getting+amazon+flex+blocks+site:uberpeople.net


----------

